# Something new? Nico Cartosio - have you heard of him?



## MarcoLusius

So, guys, I'm a neoromantic music fan. But have never heard about this guy - Nico Cartosio. At the same time, his music video "Christmas on the Moon" absolutely amazed me (check link).






And I wondered how many more wonderful things I missed in 2018.

What musician or composer have you discovered this year? Please, comment and write down your variants of the musical discovery of the year.


----------



## samm

Wow, it's really beautifull! Something scary, mysterious and "christmas-mood" at the same time!


----------



## MarcoLusius

Told you so) Glad to share with you!


----------



## MarcoLusius

It's a little bit strange, I guess, unusual for such music kind. But seems like intriguingly, not giving you off)


----------



## samm

Copletely agree. Maybe it's time for a neoclassical music to attract it's listeners with some extraordinary things? Why does it has to be so "classic"?)


----------

